# Bay hippie outfitters boat 2 and 3 !



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh had bill and his crew and put together their 60 trout today also !! Captain Paul had a nice box of flounder for his group as well !! Come check us out !!

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

